# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Conferences >  MecklerMedia Sells US Trade Show Business

## Brian_Krassenstein

Following MecklerMedia's recent news of liquidation, the US trade  shows have found a buyer. Rising Media, Inc. has purchased the New York  City and San Diego Inside 3D Printing and RoboUniverse trade shows.  Rising Media, a global events and media company, already produces the  Inside 3D Printing show in Germany. These new US shows will add to the  company's portfolio of worldwide technology events. Additionally,  3DPrint.com has learned that a buyer is in the works for MecklerMedia's  trade shows outside the US. Read more at 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/113158/us-i3dpconf-ru-rising-media/

----------

